

LinkedIn Reels in Another $22.7M in Funding - thomas
http://blog.wired.com/business/2008/10/linkedin-reels.html

======
fnazeeri
Dan Nye (LinkedIN CEO) did a brilliant thing a few months ago by painting his
investors into a corner...

[http://www.altgate.com/blog/2008/10/dan-nye-is-a-modern-
day-...](http://www.altgate.com/blog/2008/10/dan-nye-is-a-modern-day-
cort%C3%A9s.html)

